# Taller gyuto fans, we should talk.



## labor of love (Mar 21, 2017)

In general I prefer taller gyutos. By taller I mean for instance a 240mm gyuto that is atleast 52mm blade height at the heel although 54mm is even better, a 270mm gyuto that runs 56mm tall is nice too. The pickings are slim for people like me and I would like to make a list of tall gyutos that are out there(incase there's something I actually haven't tried yet).
These are the knives that come to mind: gesshin ittetsu, kochi, watanabe, Toyama, takeda, Sakai jikko([email protected] blue version), some shigs, mizuno honyaki(haven't used yet),suien vc(haven't tried yet either). There's probably some obvious stuff I'm forgetting, but anyway...what else is out there?
Thanks


----------



## valgard (Mar 21, 2017)

Marios are usually tall from what I've seen.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 21, 2017)

Ok, lets talk! :goodpost:

IMHO I'd say its harder above the lets say 54mm mark, you listed a good ammount of knives, my real problem is the end of the knife, particularly the geometry of point and tip, i've found that taller knives tend to fall a bit more into the "western" (Nothing wrong with that) category of things and not gyutos (without going into the whole hybrid discussion). 

In the taller knives ive purchassed/tried, I very much look at this area of the knife to make sure the tip is "low" therefore making them "flatter". Otherwise its a dealbraker for me. 

If pressed i would have to say i am happiest between 49mm and 52mm. But some 55-56mm are stellar.

When i start looking at taller knives I become more aware of thickness, taper, grind and for the most part weight and balance. Although every once in a while I find knives that defy Characteristics (like weight) this through tapering and things like compound grind (with customs mainly) and other neat tricks. :thumbsup:


----------



## labor of love (Mar 21, 2017)

Definitely, the tip needs to drop a little to compensate for the taller blade.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 21, 2017)

Ginrei is one I forgot, anybody tried those yet? 
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...products/ginrei-52100-kurouchi-240mm-wa-gyuto


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 21, 2017)

Shiro Kano's knives tend to be pretty tall as well.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 21, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Shiro Kano's knives tend to be pretty tall as well.



Oh yeah-forgot about those!


----------



## Customfan (Mar 21, 2017)

Agreed, wouldn't mind taking one of those for a spin! :knife:


----------



## dwalker (Mar 21, 2017)

I like a tall knife as well but it appears I have found my limit. I have a recently acquired Takeda that is so tall I'm having great difficulty getting comfortable with it.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 21, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Shiro Kano's knives tend to be pretty tall as well.



No idea why I wrote Kano, but I meant to write Kamo. Doh.
If you want to take one for a spin, they can actually be had for fairly cheap. Over here in Europe a rebranded Kamo is one of the cheapest options on the market.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 21, 2017)

[/URL][/IMG]

Tallest gyuto I have. I think it's called a Masashi. It's a 240, don't have the height measurement but you can tell from the shape that it's tall. I use it often, mostly for non-technical vegy cutting. I like it. It's mirror polished stainless (low maintenance) and holds an edge pretty good considering it takes a pretty good pounding.


----------



## zoze (Mar 21, 2017)

Not sure if you confine your request only to japanese knifes?
Ealy, Martell, Mario, Carter, Billipp, Haburn, Rader, Harner, Catcheside, Tilman, Xerxes, ZKramer come to my mind. All of those make taller blades.


----------



## Kingkor (Mar 21, 2017)

What about shibata knives?


----------



## kevpenbanc (Mar 21, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Tallest gyuto I have. I think it's called a Masashi. It's a 240, don't have the height measurement but you can tell from the shape that it's tall. I use it often, mostly for non-technical vegy cutting. I like it. It's mirror polished stainless (low maintenance) and holds an edge pretty good considering it takes a pretty good pounding.




I have the damascus version of this, a Masashi Kobo, also 240 but it actually runs to 250.
It's a really good knife, very good cutter and very tall.
I find it suprisingly light considering the size of the blade.
One of my favourites, as Salty says it holds an edge for a long while.

I also have a shiro kamo R2 from James, not quite as tall, but still a very tall knife.

Two extremely good knives.


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 21, 2017)

270mm Masashi is 60mm (yes 60)

240mm Takeda ktip gyuto was 54. 

270mm Yoshikazu Tanaka is 54

270mm Shigehiro (Yoshikazu Ikeda) is 51mm

270mm Kato Workhorse is 57mm


----------



## fatboylim (Mar 21, 2017)

Loving this list and I'm a big fan if tall knives too. Masashi is one I want to try although I'm not sure if it is medium weight or heavy weight. Most interested in opinions.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 21, 2017)

Man Scott! That really is a tall gyuto! You've got the coolest stuff.... wonder how tall that is, i'm guessing 70mm?


----------



## labor of love (Mar 21, 2017)

brooksie967 said:


> 270mm Masashi is 60mm (yes 60)
> 
> 240mm Takeda ktip gyuto was 54.
> 
> ...



Didn't you just purchase a Damascus ikeda? Is it a 240 or 270?


----------



## labor of love (Mar 21, 2017)

Kingkor said:


> What about shibata knives?



I know nothing about those. Tell me more.


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 21, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Didn't you just purchase a Damascus ikeda? Is it a 240 or 270?



The Damascus was a shiraki 

The shiraki 240 in white 2 is 47mm

The shiraki 240 Damascus in blue 2 is 51mm


----------



## labor of love (Mar 21, 2017)

brooksie967 said:


> The Damascus was a shiraki
> 
> The shiraki 240 in white 2 is 47mm
> 
> The shiraki 240 Damascus in blue 2 is 51mm



Awesome.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 21, 2017)

James at K&S carries this hinoura gyuto that's 53mm tall. http://www.knivesandstones.com/hinoura-hyakuren-gyuto-240mm-white-2/


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 21, 2017)

Suprised no one mentioned tanaka. My b#2 damascus is 240 x 55mm and a beast. Sub $200 and cuts like a dream.


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 21, 2017)

I know Mert (Tansu Knives) loves a tall blade himself and he loves to make tall blades too.


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 21, 2017)

Fwiw my masashi at 60mm tall is also the only true 270 and actually measures almost 280.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 21, 2017)

brooksie967 said:


> The Damascus was a shiraki
> 
> The shiraki 240 in white 2 is 47mm
> 
> The shiraki 240 Damascus in blue 2 is 51mm





I'm very interested in the shiraki Damascus gyuto. I inquired with the vendor and they told me it was 49mm tall, sounds like you got lucky.


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 21, 2017)

Shiraki, Shiraki, Takeda, Masashi, Yoshikazu Tanaka, Yoshikazu Ikeda.


----------



## khashy (Mar 21, 2017)

brooksie967 said:


> Shiraki, Shiraki, Takeda, Masashi, Yoshikazu Tanaka, Yoshikazu Ikeda.



Dude! That Masashi is a monster!


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 21, 2017)

khashy said:


> Dude! That Masashi is a monster!



I didn't like it at first. The OOTB edge wasn't great (they never are except the shigehiro) and I was used to very thin knives like the Takeda. Once i learned to swing the knife a little more freely, I fell in love. I think this is true about most workhorse style knives; you need to swing them a little more to see them really perform/shine.


----------



## preizzo (Mar 21, 2017)

The itinimonn I just sold in bst it s around 60 mm tall. 
Also the masakage kujira it s 60 mm tall. 
Takeda medium gyuto it s over 60 mm tall. 
My custom gyuto from goldeband knife it s 60 mm tall. 
Z Kramer are tall blades. 
My gyuto from the nine it s 55 mm tall. 
My custom Alexander blaze gyuto also is 56 mm tall. 
Fujiwara are tall, all most 54 mm. 
My Kato wh 240 mm gyuto it s 54 mm tall 
Hinoura w #2 line from cleancut are pretty tall blades, 55 mm tall 
Shiro kamo b #2 Damascus are 55 + mm tall.


----------



## preizzo (Mar 21, 2017)

Off course toyama s and Watanabe s are tall knives also.!


----------



## labor of love (Mar 21, 2017)

Itinomonn 240mm KU gyuto is 60mm tall? No way!


----------



## richard (Mar 22, 2017)

labor of love said:


> I know nothing about those. Tell me more.



So you know Masakage knives that you hear about a lot in the forums here? Takayuki Shibata founded Masakage (in 2007) and is the master sharpener. Maybe a couple years ago Shibata released Kotetsu, the first knife line under his own name/brand. The 240 mm gyuto is decently tall but I wouldn't say super tall. Mine is just over 48 mm at the heel, but because of it's very flat profile the average height through the front 2/3 of the knife is taller than average. Crazy laser cutter though not for you if you like to rock chop. Search the forums and you can find a decent number of discussion threads.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Mar 22, 2017)

fatboylim said:


> Loving this list and I'm a big fan if tall knives too. Masashi is one I want to try although I'm not sure if it is medium weight or heavy weight. Most interested in opinions.



My Masashi Kobo is 214g / 7.5oz, and it's 250mm long.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Mar 22, 2017)

I stand corrected, the Shiro Kamo, ~60mm, is taller than the Masashi Kobo ~58mm.





From left to right, tallest first:
Shiro Kamo, Shinko Kurokumo version 
Masashi Kobo
Dalman
Tristone
Tanaka blue 2 damascus ~55mm


----------



## labor of love (Mar 22, 2017)

I had no idea this many people were using masashi gyutos! They look great, but I am a carbon guy.


----------



## Matus (Mar 22, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Itinomonn 240mm KU gyuto is 60mm tall? No way!



The early ones were really tall. Friend of mine has 210 version and it is 50+ mm tall.


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 22, 2017)

labor of love said:


> I had no idea this many people were using masashi gyutos! They look great, but I am a carbon guy.



I am too but he works his sld sooo well!


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 22, 2017)

Customfan said:


> Man Scott! That really is a tall gyuto! You've got the coolest stuff.... wonder how tall that is, i'm guessing 70mm?



I'll measure and weigh it at work today.


----------



## preizzo (Mar 22, 2017)

Yes the itinimonn I had it s tall 59 mm! Unfortunately I just sent out yesterday, we will have to ask braisausage!!


----------



## krell (Mar 22, 2017)

Masakage Yuki 210 is 47.5mm


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 22, 2017)

kevpenbanc said:


> I stand corrected, the Shiro Kamo, ~60mm, is taller than the Masashi Kobo ~58mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need that shiro!!!


----------



## labor of love (Mar 22, 2017)

brooksie967 said:


> I need that shiro!!!



+1. I'm pushing it on my co-workers. I don't think it's for me necessarily but I do want to take it in a test spin. Is it ground convex? I know the Kamo AS I used to have was concave.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 22, 2017)

R2=sg2 right?


----------



## khashy (Mar 22, 2017)

labor of love said:


> R2=sg2 right?



Yup


----------



## dwalker (Mar 22, 2017)

I just measured my Takeda 240 and it is 61.5mm. I cut with it again tonight and still can't get comfortable. It may be that I am too short for the knife.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Mar 22, 2017)

labor of love said:


> +1. I'm pushing it on my co-workers. I don't think it's for me necessarily but I do want to take it in a test spin. Is it ground convex? I know the Kamo AS I used to have was concave.



Yes, convex.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't suppose anyone has choil shots if the shiro r2 and the masashi?


----------



## khashy (Mar 22, 2017)

labor of love said:


> I don't suppose anyone has choil shots if the shiro r2 and the masashi?



Here is the 210:






And the 240:





Images borrowed from japanesechef


----------



## supersayan3 (Mar 22, 2017)

preizzo said:


> The itinimonn I just sold in bst it s around 60 mm tall.
> Also the masakage kujira it s 60 mm tall.
> Takeda medium gyuto it s over 60 mm tall.
> My custom gyuto from goldeband knife it s 60 mm tall.
> ...



Thank you Wikipedia [emoji41][emoji106]


----------



## CutFingers (Mar 23, 2017)

Vintage carbon has tall blades, but they are softer steel, however, they are still sharp.


----------



## aaamax (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm with you on that, tall is where it is at. Already about 10 years ago my right hand started to get fatigued way too easily and I ordered a Watanabe 280 at 60 tall. It was great and so is a tall Takeda (58tall, old grind), but eventually I had to move on to Chukabochos to get the height I need. Haven't looked back since.
Cheers


----------



## khashy (Mar 23, 2017)

aaamax said:


> I'm with you on that, tall is where it is at. Already about 10 years ago my right hand started to get fatigued way too easily and I ordered a Watanabe 280 at 60 tall. It was great and so is a tall Takeda (58tall, old grind), but eventually I had to move on to Chukabochos to get the height I need. Haven't looked back since.
> Cheers



Was the fatigue because of the height (or lack of height rather)?


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 23, 2017)

The first time I uses the Takeda 240 I thought it was too high for me - 59mm. Then I thought it was because the handle was very thin so I'm thinking of rehandling it. Recently got my ZKramer 240 back after getting a saya made and found it to a be very good height - 60mm. Don't know whether this is due to the curve of the handle and blade combo - sort of a gentle arc - or just the fact it's a western handle but it feels pretty good. Guess I'll know more when or if I rehandle the Takeda.


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 23, 2017)

My Ealy 270mm is just over 60mm and I love it. Has benchmarked me for tall gyutos.


----------



## Omega (Mar 24, 2017)

So is this dude's knife your dream knife?

[video=youtube;_PpZarebqCo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PpZarebqCo&t=517s[/video]

;D


----------



## Timthebeaver (Mar 24, 2017)

There's a wide-blade Masamoto HC 270mm (Komagiri) that clocks in at over 400 grams. Other makers offer this style too.


----------



## zetieum (Mar 24, 2017)

super tall Gyuto = Takeda. The fast that they are very light reinforce the feeling


----------



## guari (Mar 24, 2017)

Omega said:


> So is this dude's knife your dream knife?
> 
> [video=youtube;_PpZarebqCo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PpZarebqCo&t=517s[/video]
> 
> ;D



I've been following this guy's youtube for a while and would love to try his outdoor preparations. I wonder how tall his knife is though


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 25, 2017)

Reading this thread makes me kinda want a ZKramer now. 

My Takeda "240" gyuto is over 65 mm tall. I use it mostly like a veggie cleaver.


----------



## TopperHarley (Mar 27, 2017)

My 245mm Shiro Kamo Migaki is 53mm


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Mar 27, 2017)

I had a shiro Kamo r2 from James that was over 60 mm tall. Tallest I've ever owned. Wouldn't fit in my block, so off it went unused.


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 27, 2017)

Chicagohawkie said:


> I had a shiro Kamo r2 from James that was over 60 mm tall. Tallest I've ever owned. Wouldn't fit in my block, so off it went unused.


Shiro Kamo in R2 vs. knife block?. In my world, the block would have gone. Better yet, I would have just got another block. Can't have too much storage.
:angel2:


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 27, 2017)

Agreed... you could have just bought a 10 euro cheap Ikea block... would have fit just fine.


----------



## lucabrasi (Mar 27, 2017)

Prefer tall gyutos myself. Masashi Kobo non Damascus is a true 240 and I believe 56mm at the heel. It's the knife I reach for most often though I wouldn't call it my best cutter. That's my 55mm Watanabe.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm currently talking with Jon about an ittetsu gyuto, they're not as talked about as some other tall gyutos, but the specs and measurements are exactly what I'm looking for. I'll share a tall gyuto family pic when it arrives.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 27, 2017)

That block needs a close encounter with a power tool! :nunchucks:


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 27, 2017)

labor of love said:


> I'm currently talking with Jon about an ittetsu gyuto, they're not as talked about as some other tall gyutos, but the specs and measurements are exactly what I'm looking for. I'll share a tall gyuto family pic when it arrives.



I'm intrigued to see how the ittetsu works out for you Labor.

I'm currently debating adding a san mai wide bevel to my kit and trying to give a nice and tall one of them. (No relation to the first comment)


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> I'm intrigued to see how the ittetsu works out for you Labor.
> 
> I'm currently debating adding a san mai wide bevel to my kit and trying to give a nice and tall one of them. (No relation to the first comment)



I've already owned one actually, but it was a very very thin knife. It looked like this:
https://www.instagram.com/p/obyuRFKpLg/

The ittetsu gyutos instock now are much heavier and thicker with great convex grinds like this:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...n-kasumi-240mm-gytuo-review?highlight=Ittetsu

The heat treat, profile, and f&f on my first ittetsu was really stellar, I just didn't like the crazy thin blade, I was happy to see the newer ones have more beef.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 28, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> I'm intrigued to see how the ittetsu works out for you Labor.
> 
> I'm currently debating adding a san mai wide bevel to my kit and trying to give a nice and tall one of them. (No relation to the first comment)


Have you tried takeda?


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 28, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Have you tried takeda?



I haven't. Have always been a bit wary given there is lots of comments that the older ones are a lot better than newer stock...


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2017)

Every tall knife fan should try a takeda. It's one of the first knives I got and still have it, which is saying something. Even after ive converted to white steel only.


----------



## Yoni Lang (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh nice.. might look in to these. Do they feel cheap? Whats the balance like? If the blade is lighter did they go with a heavier handle or is the whole knife pretty light?



panda said:


> Every tall knife fan should try a takeda. It's one of the first knives I got and still have it, which is saying something. Even after ive converted to white steel only.



and way down the road you'll have a nice takeda suji :laugh: an old coworker of mine used one everyday for years and thinned his out pretty heavily once it got down to around 50mm. Turned out to be a nice flexible suji with some awesome cutting performance.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 28, 2017)

Yoni Lang said:


> Oh nice.. might look in to these. Do they feel cheap? Whats the balance like? If the blade is lighter did they go with a heavier handle or is the whole knife pretty light?



Which knife are you asking about?


----------



## Yoni Lang (Mar 28, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Which knife are you asking about?



masashi kobo.. looks like a nice choice for something a little taller than a kato (even if I could get my hands on one) but shorter than a takeda


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2017)

takeda steel is very wear resistant, it would take YEARS upon YEARS to grind one down to a suji.. did this guy sharpen on coarse stones on a daily basis or something?


----------



## Yoni Lang (Mar 28, 2017)

panda said:


> Every tall knife fan should try a takeda. It's one of the first knives I got and still have it, which is saying something. Even after ive converted to white steel only.





panda said:


> takeda steel is very wear resistant, it would take YEARS upon YEARS to grind one down to a suji.. did this guy sharpen on coarse stones on a daily basis or something?




It was maybe a 7-8 year old knife being used in a professional kitchen everyday. He was pretty proficient at sharpening. Once it got time to thin though it was started really heavily on a diamond: not the easiest thing to watch but the end result was a nice functioning suji.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 4, 2017)

Sakai jikko akebono 53mm tall, gesshin ittetsu 54mm tall, Toyama 55mm tall, takeda 56mm tall


----------



## labor of love (Apr 4, 2017)

Ittetsu choil shot.


----------



## valgard (Apr 4, 2017)

Mario 212mm 54mm tall
View attachment 35164


----------



## Matus (Apr 5, 2017)

Unless I am mistaken 240 gyutos by Dave are around 55 tall.


----------



## Wdestate (Apr 5, 2017)

ive had more luck with taller knives from some custom makers then my taller Japanese knives, like a few here tho i still hold a old takeda close to heart





love that harner sadly does not see enough time in the rotation. 63.5mm
Wilburn 57.5mm


----------



## khashy (Apr 5, 2017)

Wdestate said:


> ive had more luck with taller knives from some custom makers then my taller Japanese knives, like a few here tho i still hold a old takeda close to heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not to steer the topic away, but we had a discussion about the benefits of coreless Damascus blades. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## fatboylim (Apr 5, 2017)

A nice bundle of tall knives labor, how do they compare? 



labor of love said:


> Sakai jikko akebono 53mm tall, gesshin ittetsu 54mm tall, Toyama 55mm tall, takeda 56mm tall


----------



## labor of love (Apr 5, 2017)

Takeda is a work in progress, it's a fixer upper that's worth it to me because it actually has tall bevels and a fantastic profile(usually takedas are very curvy). It's about 60 grams lighter than Toyama but the same size knife. I'll prob send it to Jon for more thinning.
Toyama is fantastic. No job it can't handle, it's just a question of if you want to wield a knife that heavy all the time.
Sakai jikko is a taller KS basically, with better grind and all around superior craftsmanship.
Gesshin ittetsu is my newest purchase, very smooth cutter for the size. Weighs almost as much as Toyama, it's almost as tall as Toyama-but it actually has a somewhat pointy tip and flatter profile.


----------



## Wdestate (Apr 5, 2017)

khashy said:


> Not to steer the topic away, but we had a discussion about the benefits of coreless Damascus blades.
> 
> What are your thoughts?





honestly i have heard of wear rates being different and leaving a toothier bite etc... i dunno about all that im sure if you got in there with some magnification that could be true, i see little to no actual benefits of it in my day to day use but its generally pretty stunning looking ha.


----------



## fatboylim (Apr 5, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Takeda is a work in progress, it's a fixer upper that's worth it to me because it actually has tall bevels and a fantastic profile(usually takedas are very curvy). It's about 60 grams lighter than Toyama but the same size knife. I'll prob send it to Jon for more thinning.
> Toyama is fantastic. No job it can't handle, it's just a question of if you want to wield a knife that heavy all the time.
> Sakai jikko is a taller KS basically, with better grind and all around superior craftsmanship.
> Gesshin ittetsu is my newest purchase, very smooth cutter for the size. Weighs almost as much as Toyama, it's almost as tall as Toyama-but it actually has a somewhat pointy tip and flatter profile.



Very nice comparison and much appreciated. I must say, an old Takeda 210 would really interest me.... If it were the old grind!

The sakai Jikko does sound interesting. I never got into the KS because it was a bit short on height. This sounds more interesting.


----------



## sergeysus (Apr 5, 2017)

Prefer the taller knives. 
Left to right Takeda 57mm, Takeda Bunka 56m, Masakage 62mm! Cauble 56mm


----------



## khashy (Apr 5, 2017)

Wdestate said:


> honestly i have heard of wear rates being different and leaving a toothier bite etc... i dunno about all that im sure if you got in there with some magnification that could be true, i see little to no actual benefits of it in my day to day use but its generally pretty stunning looking ha.



Right, understood


----------



## JaVa (Apr 8, 2017)

Those Mashasi Kobos do look sweet. ...Hmmm?

Shiro Kamo Syousin Suminigashi 240 58mm
Shiro Kamo B2 Migaki 240 54mm 
Shiro Kamo B2 KU 210 53mm
Wakui Kasumi/Hairline W2 240 50mm


----------



## fatboylim (Apr 8, 2017)

Does anyone have a height for a Shiro Kamo 210 white 2 Suminagashi? I'm thinking of getting a tall 210 gyuto in white 1 or 2.


----------



## preizzo (Apr 17, 2017)

Goldeband it s 59, the 9 it s 54, the Alexander beze it s 55, the Dan prendergast it s 55.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Apr 17, 2017)

How do you like your Prendergast, Matteo?


----------



## fatboylim (Apr 20, 2017)

Out of interest, are Kato knives shorter than Watanabe/Toyama? My ideal height needs are 50-55mm regardless of blade length!

It sounds like 240mm length Katos might just meet the 50mm mark. 

Any Kato heights most welcomed!


----------



## labor of love (Apr 20, 2017)

It's been a few years but I think both 240mm kato workhorses I owned were right at 50-51mm




fatboylim said:


> Out of interest, are Kato knives shorter than Watanabe/Toyama? My ideal height needs are 50-55mm regardless of blade length!
> 
> It sounds like 240mm length Katos might just meet the 50mm mark.
> 
> Any Kato heights most welcomed!


----------



## labor of love (Apr 20, 2017)

preizzo said:


> Goldeband it s 59, the 9 it s 54, the Alexander beze it s 55, the Dan prendergast it s 55.



That 9 is looking pretty sweet.


----------



## zoze (Apr 20, 2017)

I've got one of Maxims Yo workhorses and it's right 55 at the heel.


----------



## fatboylim (Apr 20, 2017)

zoze said:


> I've got one of Maxims Yo workhorses and it's right 55 at the heel.



Nice, is that the 270 length?


----------



## zoze (Apr 20, 2017)

No, it's a 240


----------



## brooksie967 (Apr 20, 2017)

Just took delivery of a 270*73mm gyuto in SKD. I'll post pics later.


----------



## fatboylim (Apr 20, 2017)

zoze said:


> No, it's a 240


Damn nice size zoze 



brooksie967 said:


> Just took delivery of a 270*73mm gyuto in SKD. I'll post pics later.



Damn that is big!


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 21, 2017)

brooksie967 said:


> Just took delivery of a 270*73mm gyuto in SKD. I'll post pics later.



Honestly, you guys need to see this thing. Like a rosewood handled scud missile.


----------



## brooksie967 (Apr 21, 2017)

Https://www.dropbox.com/s/vddvik7zm4qy9sd/IMG_20170419_115929.jpg?dl=0

Https://www.dropbox.com/s/gg4ex0ppul16mtz/IMG_20170419_115951.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lm9dgltpz0qm4vq/IMG_20170419_180750.jpg?dl=0


----------



## brooksie967 (Apr 21, 2017)

Dropbox is lame....

Sorry for my equally lame cutting technique but I wanted to show the food sep!
















[video]https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17992030_10154543939887444_3738191722855370395_n.j pg?oh=34534cd061b88ae64dc2e3e05e39d7a0&oe=5984251D[/video]


----------

